

The Haskell Alphabet - dons
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~byorgey/haskell-alphabet/

======
abecedarius
Heh. Another programming-language ABC I put together about a decade ago:
<http://wry.me/~darius/writings/abecedarius.html>

~~~
mahmud
Hey it's Darius! :-)

Younglings, gather around this man and help yourself to his stash. He knows
how to have a good time:

<http://wry.me/~darius/>

I can spend hours on that site and always be delighted.

(totally off-topic, I know, but you don't need an occasion to appreciate the
awesome! :-)

~~~
abecedarius
Aw, shucks, I'm flattered and pleased you liked it. I have to warn that all of
that code has been unmaintained for years...

~~~
mahmud
unmaintained code (n): code that isn't in my editor now.

:-)

------
gjm11
The Y and Z entries are nice.

------
shasta
Oh joy, the Haskell propoganda machine has made it to Hacker News.

~~~
jberryman
Considering that don has been a member here for three years, and you for less
than 100 days, maybe it's more accurate to say that the Haskell haters finally
made it...?

~~~
shasta
Well, I've been around for longer than that, but your point stands. I don't
hate Haskell in the least and often enjoy "technology X in Haskell" articles.
I now notice that dons was even the submitter of some articles I enjoyed.

This particular submission I found irritating, though. The target audience
would seem to be either someone deeply integrated into the Haskell community
who might find this sort of thing cute or anyone with Haskell experience who
is learning his alphabet. I notice this kind of article on
reddit/r/programming, but don't usually notice it on teh front page here. Thus
my comment.

~~~
jberryman
> The target audience would seem to be either someone deeply integrated into
> the Haskell community who might find this sort of thing cute or anyone with
> Haskell experience who is learning his alphabet.

Haha. Probably true :)

